# Carriage Hills studio question



## sea (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello,

We have 3 studios booked for check in on the Friday of Family Day weekend. Purchased as getaways from Interval. What is the difference between the studios in the older phase, versus the newer phase? I have stayed in studios in the newer phase so am familiar with them. Is there a size difference, or is it just layout?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 5, 2014)

I asked DD who worked there through out high school & 1yr of university (2003-7) & she said;  "I think it's just the layout... if I remember correctly the first phase studios have little kitchens right kinda in the doorway whereas the new ones had the kitchen along the wall. They remodeled at least 1 older building if not all of phase 1 a couple years ago so that could have all changed."

Sorry we couldn't be more helpful. Maybe somebody at the resort could tell you if you phoned there.

~Diane


----------



## sea (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you for your input.
I called the resort and got lucky.......the front desk rep who answered used to work in housekeeping so she knew all about the differences. She mentioned that the kitchenette is right in the entrance to the older studios, not along a wall as in the newer ones. The room in the older studios is more square shaped and the bed and sofa face each other, so not much room for walking around if sofa bed is pulled out. The temperature control is in the studio of the older units, so can be problematic for people staying in 1 bedroom side.....and can result in numerous phone calls from staff asking you to raise or lower the temperature. 
I learned that 3 of the older phase buildings have been renovated.


----------



## Harmina (Feb 13, 2014)

*Studio units @ CH*

I would definitely ask for units in the 2nd or 3rd phase. The studios are much nicer with the configuration....the space is a little larger & better utilized.
I prefer the location of the 3rd phase, which has the Stratford, Landeau, & Victoria buildings. The staff are very accommodating in honoring requests.
Have a great time!


----------

